# Western Forums



## tightlined (May 2, 2006)

Any of you out-of-state aficionados know if there is an online community much like our MS for any western states or regions? I have found this site to be an incredibly helpful & useful tool, utilizing one for western states would hopefully be as helpful.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I use MonsterMuley.com. More info than you could ready in a lifetime. It is a HUGE resource for me on my western hunts. Forums subdivided by state and species. Be careful though...some of them cowboys are pretty testy when hiding behind their computer screen.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Eastmans.com is another forum I visit frequently. Lots of good info.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.biggamehunt.net/

Lots of good info there.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

mathewshooter said:


> Eastmans.com is another forum I visit frequently. Lots of good info.


They also have great info in their members only section.


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Monster Muleys .com is a great site


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I've been out here for 6 years and have yet to find a site even close to MS....

Marc


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Here is one for Washington.

http://hunting-washington.com/


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

check into OYOA, (On your own adventures) hunt talk forums

http://onyourownadventures.com/hunttalk/home.php

good site, good info, the MS of the west


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Primos.com, forum
sagecreekforum
Muleymadness forum
24hourcampfire forum
rutnhardforum
bowsite.com forum

there is a few.

Kevin


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

Archery Talk has a western section now as well. We have many good disscussion there If you go into bowhunters showcase just click the western showcase forums, really good post in there.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Great post. Thank You!


----------

